# 77 km/h warning symbol



## slarty (Jul 25, 2018)

For the past week, whenever I hit 77 km/h, I get this warning popping up, and can't figure out what it means. Does anyone know? It says "77 km/h", and has a yellow caution sign. If I go below 77, and then speed up again to 77, it comes back. It lasts about two seconds, and then disappears.


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

Do you have a speed limit set on your driving settings? Kind of a warning "not to exceed" reminder?


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

I’m gonna take a while guess and say the speed limit was significantly less than 77mph and perhaps it’s warning you of that?


----------



## slarty (Jul 25, 2018)

SoCalWine said:


> Do you have a speed limit set on your driving settings? Kind of a warning "not to exceed" reminder?


 Thanks, that was it. I totally forgot about that, but found it under the autopilot settings. I'm not sure how it got changed/set, since it only started happening a week ago, but I turned it off, since it's a pretty useless featue (to me), and don't get the warning now.


----------

